# VST synth with the most musical audio rate modulation and distortion.



## Tusker (Jun 2, 2022)

The two synths I rely on for when I need to "push" the dsp circuitry with _audio rate modulation_ or _distortion _are Zebra HZ and Reaktor.

These synths were coded sometime ago, though they are generally very good. Like many others, I am looking forward to Zebra 3. Has the game improved? Are there current DSP synths which can cry and scream and rasp in more organic ways than these two? Will something like U-He Repro or other synths provide more capability in this area?

(I am trying to stay in the box and not get tempted by analog hardware again.  )

(Just to define the terms, to me _audio rate modulation_ is when a very fast lfo or MSEG or an audio rate oscillator modulates a parameter like the pitch of an oscillator or filter cutoff. It could include ring modulation. _Distortion_ in this sense is not found in the effects section of the synth. Instead I am referring to the distortion or wave shaping which would be available in oscillator, the pre-filter mix, the VCA or other gain stages inside the synth itself. These types of distortion can be made velocity sensitive or they can be modulated so that's very attractive to me.)

Thanks in advance for any light you might shed. 🙏


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jun 2, 2022)

Three synths that have audio rate modulation are Dune 3, Vital and Phase Plant. Could well be more, but they are the ones I know.


----------



## Paul_xyz (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm finding more and more audio rate joy within Cherry Audio's Voltage Modular ecosystem.


----------



## Pier (Jun 2, 2022)

PhasePlant, Bazille, or any of the other virtual modular environments (VCV, Cherry Audio, etc).


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jun 2, 2022)

I've never tried Bazille or any of the modular. I get easily intimidated with all the wires!


----------



## Pier (Jun 2, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> I've never tried Bazille or any of the modular. I get easily intimidated with all the wires!


It really gets confusing pretty quickly... I really prefer something like Zebra or PhasePlant.


----------



## Paul_xyz (Jun 3, 2022)

I love the granularity of modular - eg it's trivial to put a distortion/waveshaper module between the modulator and carrier oscillator modules.

Some of the modular environments make life much easier when building poly instruments by having modules that can use a single cable to carry CV for all voices rather than having to patch them all separately.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jun 3, 2022)

Pier said:


> It's really gets confusing pretty quickly... I really prefer something like Zebra or PhasePlant.


Yeah that's how I feel. I have just downloaded the Bazille demo though, so let's see how I get on!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jun 3, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> I've never tried Bazille or any of the modular. I get easily intimidated with all the wires!


I wanted to write exactly that, but would have chosen a more intimidating word than intimidated. 
Im still looking for a better Omega 3 oil to get into the wirey things. 
Im feared of electricity though and Voltage scares me, its invisible. Even more invisible in software.


----------



## Pier (Jun 3, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> Yeah that's how I feel. I have just downloaded the Bazille demo though, so let's see how I get on!


If you do get on with it and want to study further, be sure to get the Cookbook too with the PDF.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jun 3, 2022)

Ah thanks, I will that out 👍


----------



## Tusker (Jun 4, 2022)

Pier said:


> It really gets confusing pretty quickly... I really prefer something like Zebra or PhasePlant.


I find that a lot of the basic patching (midi to pitch for example) in the traditional modular gui makes it difficult to "see" the unique patching. So I get tired out before I get to the joy. This used to happen on the Nord Modular and now it happens in Reaktor. LOL


----------

